# Perch (Chum Bag)



## triton189 (Nov 6, 2009)

When Perch fishing this fall at Lake Erie near Cranberry Creek a boat very near to us had a strange fish net off the side of their boat. This net was not a fish holder or a drift sock as they were anchored. I beleive it "may" been some sort of chum bag...? All I know is they were catching perch one after another and the closer we got to their boat the better our bite was. 

I have heard of dropping cans of tuna fish with oil. Also, crushed oyster shells, minows is a glass jar, etc. However, I have never heard or scene anything like this. Is this a new technique? Maybe I am wrong but I don't know what else it was being used for.


----------



## backagainbaha (Dec 3, 2004)

We have used shrimp tails before and toss them around all sides of the boat. 
We keep them from dinner partys and we will also put them on a hook when the bite is good- tough to get off.
The reason we know they work is that you will catch a few perch that have one in their mouth.


----------



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

I have used crushed emeralds (when plentiful) in an open mesh bag weighted with a rock and hung off the boat so the bag would occasionally bump bottom due to wave action. Works fantasticly. Ground frozen shrimp and smelt or even regular fish leftovers from cleaning will work also.


----------



## BigDaddy300 (Nov 1, 2004)

Is chumming legal? Can't remember what the regs say off hand.


----------



## triton189 (Nov 6, 2009)

Shortdrift said:


> I have used crushed emeralds (when plentiful) in an open mesh bag weighted with a rock and hung off the boat so the bag would occasionally bump bottom due to wave action. Works fantasticly. Ground frozen shrimp and smelt or even regular fish leftovers from cleaning will work also.


shortdrift, thanks for the reply! This sounds similar to what they may have been doing. The mesh bag looked like it was quite long. However, not sure if it went to the bottom as we were in 20' of water. Is this legal...? If so, where do you get a mesh bag like this?


----------



## reo (May 22, 2004)

triton189 said:


> shortdrift, thanks for the reply! This sounds similar to what they may have been doing. The mesh bag looked like it was quite long. However, not sure if it went to the bottom as we were in 20' of water. Is this legal...? *If so, where do you get a mesh bag like this*?



An onion bag with rock on the end of a rope works


----------



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

triton189 said:


> shortdrift, thanks for the reply! This sounds similar to what they may have been doing. The mesh bag looked like it was quite long. However, not sure if it went to the bottom as we were in 20' of water. Is this legal...? If so, where do you get a mesh bag like this?


+++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++

I picked up some cheap mesh fabric from a sewing shop. The openings in the mesh are around 1/16" which retains the larger pieces of meat but allows the smaller pieces to float out and still releases all the scent. IMO, Commercial fruit or vegetable bags have too big of openings and your chum is lost too fast.


----------



## olderfer (Feb 2, 2009)

Shortdrift said:


> +++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++
> 
> I picked up some cheap mesh fabric from a sewing shop. The openings in the mesh are around 1/16" which retains the larger pieces of meat but allows the smaller pieces to float out and still releases all the scent. IMO, Commercial fruit or vegetable bags have too big of openings and your chum is lost too fast.


Walmart has mesh fabric that is so cheap it's practically free. I grow melons in my garden and use it to make pouches to hold the fruit up on a trellis.

Jim


----------



## jennis9 (Jun 13, 2008)

we use one of those colapsable plastic mesh minnow net bags - they sell them at gander and walmart. put a weight in the bottom and put in whatever you want. we have been freezing bacon grease and fish guts in plastic containers. tuna and cat food too. 

I think fishers of men had a post about a chum gizmo that he thought was cool a few months back.

found it : http://www.ohiogamefishing.com/community/showthread.php?t=113042&highlight=chum


----------



## triton189 (Nov 6, 2009)

Thanks for all the replies...! You guys are quite creative. This gives me a project to work on this winter.


----------



## Hetfieldinn (May 17, 2004)

I've heard of people using panty hose as chum bags.


----------



## quicktafix1 (Feb 4, 2009)

I use an old milk jug with some rocks in the bottom. I use an old blender from Goodwill and grind up all my left over bait (plus the fat and trimmings off my fillets) all year long and add it to the jug until full. I keep the jugs in my freezer. (yep...Big hit with the wife...solid jugs work better if wife freaks out) Then when perch season rolls around I take it out and just poke a bunch of holes in the jug with an old awl (nails or pocket knives work too). I then tie it onto an old kite string holder and drop it to the bottom. At the end of the day I just wind the string back on and toss the now empty jug in with the rest of my trash. Cheap and no cleaning required.


----------

